# Communauté et Forum > Forum Technique >  doublon des messages

## MARATHONMAN

Depuis quelques jours, je reçois des messages en double
Aujourd'hui par exemple un message reçu le 23/11 ::

----------


## Anaïs

quel type de messages ?

----------


## MARATHONMAN

les notifications de nouveaux messages Mais depuis hier cela semble être correct 
Je n'ai pas ce souci ce matin;

----------

